
PyPy 7.3.0 Released - rbanffy
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2019/12/pypy-730-released.html
======
m0zg
Does anyone have a good understanding of why PyPy did not supplant CPython?
I'm not familiar with it, but from reading their website, they claim it's
better at pretty much everything. So the question naturally arises, "if you're
so smart, why aren't you rich"?

~~~
thisgoodlife
too many libraries don't work with pypy. The last time I checked, psycopg2
doesn't work. Completely a deal breaker for me.

~~~
Pinus
Just out of idle curiosity: Why don't they work?

~~~
zielmicha
PyPy doesn't completely implement Python C API (which anyway is specified only
by the CPython implementation, not in any formal manner).

